# tftp-proxy broken?



## honk (Mar 20, 2010)

I tried to set up a tftp-proxy on my firewall, but everything I got was the following error-message in syslog:


```
tftp-proxy[81138]: pf connection lookup failed (no rdr?)
```

I found this mailing list post. Could someone confirm that tftp-proxy is really broken in 8.0?


Also the manpage of tftp-proxy is incorrect. With this statement in inetd.conf the tftp-proxy won't start.


```
127.0.0.1:6969  dgram   udp     wait    root /usr/libexec/tftp-proxy tftp-proxy
```

The localhost address must be removed. I found no way to make tftp-proxy listening on localhost only. Of course you could use the flag "-a" for all inetd services, but that's too much.

cheers,
honk


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2010)

honk said:
			
		

> Of course you could use the flag "-a" for all inetd services, but that's too much.


If there aren't any other services running on inetd I don't really see a problem with that.


----------

